# bad leak from shower control bessacar



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

We were packing up for a trip away when I filled up with water and started to run the system as I always drain it completely,i heard running water coming from behind the shower cubicle and water running out on the floor after investigating leak is from the shower control area any suggestions of how I get to it or am I better off going to a dealer. 
cheers andy


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

In my 2004 E760 there is a small panel cut into the wall on the bed side,
I have always assumed this gave access to the rear of the Shower tap, but I have never had to remove it to find out

Alan H


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

As above

In my wardrobe which is next to the shower there is an access panel which I've had a nosey behind and its to allow access to the shower taps

You've probably had water still in the system and its cracked/split something when its turned to ice


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

In my Bessie 560 the shower valve leaked last year after the frost after much panic just rapping it inline resealed it


----------



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

*fixed shower problem*

after messing about have replaced tap and all is well,be careful as the new one was slighty different with regard to the pipe connections but got there in the end thanks for your help
cheers andy


----------

